# birding - web cams



## Secundino (Mar 21, 2018)

For those of you who like watching bird ( and other animals, day and night), this place has some very nice ones : http://tv.eenet.ee/merikotkas.html

The eagles have just returned, and hopefully soon will be the black storks (as soon as Europe gets snow and ice-free!)


----------



## Tom-DE (May 6, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## naoki (May 9, 2018)

Wow, that is super cool, thank you for the link!


----------

